# Meerestinte Oo



## Alka1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Heidewitzka und Hopsassa miteinander,

habe heute die geringe Glyphe "Schattengeist" erlernt (Schattengeist bringt 5% des Manas, wenn er stirbt). Würde diese Glyphe gerne ein paar mal für das gute alte AH herstellen, leider benötigt man hierfür aber "Meerestinte"... und nun meine Frage: weiss wer, wie ich diese "Meerestinte" herstellen kann? Hab Inscription auf 354 und kann beim Lehrer nix mehr lernen. Geht das erst mim Addon (meine Vermutung)? 

Viele Grüße
Alka


----------



## Lillyan (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann man erst mit wotlk herstellen... leider, denn ich hab die Glyphe auch gelernt :>


----------



## Alka1 (19. Oktober 2008)

na super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jedenfalls vielen dank für deine antwort, hab ich wenigstens Gewissheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziroban (22. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,

kann mir einer sagen was man für Meerestinte brauch (Pigmente) bzw welche Kräuter???

mfg Ziro


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Oktober 2008)

für meerestinte brauchst nordend-kräuter

hab heute auch eine gelernt, die die tinte brauch -.-


----------



## Trisch (24. Oktober 2008)

Und ich lerne dauernd geringe Glyphen für Todesritter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (27. Oktober 2008)

naja in ein paar wochen könnt ihr dann die schonmal herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehts positiv!


----------



## Morphes (5. November 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Und ich lerne dauernd geringe Glyphen für Todesritter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immerhin etwas, ich bin jetzt bei 365 und hab noch immer keine geringe gelernt^^


----------



## Trisch (6. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> immerhin etwas, ich bin jetzt bei 365 und hab noch immer keine geringe gelernt^^



Es gibt da so eine Zufallsrolle die du bauen kannst, 20 h Cooldown, dafür brauchst du eine Mondlichttinte oder wie die heißt und zwei billige Pergamente.

Mit jedem mal wo du so etwas herstellst, entdeckst du eine geringe Glyphe und zwar nur so.

Weiß grad nicht wie das heißt deswegen so seltsam umschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (6. November 2008)

meinst du geringe Inschriftenforschung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Und ich lerne dauernd geringe Glyphen für Todesritter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht mir genau so... zumindest werde ich mir für Mittwoch ein paar herstellen und hoffen, daß sie sich halbwegs verkaufen lassen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. November 2008)

Schau mal ins AH.... Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch auf dem Server ist, aber Todesritterzeugs ist voll billig im Moment...


----------



## Hogwing (19. November 2008)

Manche Glyphen erlernt man nur ausschließlich über die Inschriftenforschung. Hat man als Rezept drin. Da fällt dann nebenbei auch immer ein zufälliger Gegenstand mit ab.


----------

